# LED REPLACEMENT FOR F48T12VHO



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Putting in the last of my old stock F48T12/CW/VHO fluorescent lamps in some hazardous location fixtures. I have enough to get the job done this time, but next time I will need to do something different. I've been replacing fluorescent tube lighting with the direct drive LED lights for a while now with good results. The catch here is the fixtures. The lamps are inside of a glass tube with spring wires to guide the far end of the lamp end (R17D) into the socket. All of the retrofit LED tubes I have found are T8 diameter. That smaller diameter would make it difficult to get the lamp into the socket, or at least I think it will. Does anyone make a T12 diameter LED replacement lamp?


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

The fluorescent lamps are still listed on amazon, but at $1,724.00 for a case of 30 that's a little steep!

*Replacement for Philips F48t12/cw/vho-o Light Bulb by Technical Precision 30 Pack*


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

CWL said:


> The fluorescent lamps are still listed on amazon, but at $1,724.00 for a case of 30 that's a little steep!
> 
> *Replacement for Philips F48t12/cw/vho-o Light Bulb by Technical Precision 30 Pack*


that is $57.47 per bulb ..... 114.93 for 2 bulbs plus ballast
it could be time for fixture replacement ?


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

Pretty sure I will bypass the ballasts and put the led tubes in next time. It would just be great if I could find some that are the same diameter as the T12 vs T8. Looks like I'll be stuck with the T8 diameter though. I shouldn't have to worry about it for a while though.


----------



## Almost Retired (Sep 14, 2021)

CWL said:


> Pretty sure I will bypass the ballasts and put the led tubes in next time. It would just be great if I could find some that are the same diameter as the T12 vs T8. Looks like I'll be stuck with the T8 diameter though. I shouldn't have to worry about it for a while though.


any way to rig up a spacer to go around the end of the t8 LED and make it guide correctly ?


----------



## CWL (Jul 7, 2020)

We talked about the posibillity


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

I just replaced my T12 HO lamps in my sign with LED tubes. They came in both bypass and plug and play. I choose the bypass type because the ballasts were very old. I had some 48 inch, some 72 inch and some 48 inch. I believe they were Keystone brand.


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

Where are you located? I have some NOS F48T12 in Chicago.


----------

